# Why are Dwarves constantly defeated by Dragons and Balrogs?



## Crome (Nov 3, 2016)

Dwarves are known for their craftsmanship, therefore they can build great siege weapons catapults, ballistas, etc. to take down these creatures. Dwarves are naturally more resistant to fire than other races and are superior in crafting armor and weapons. Morally and physically they are great warriors. Furthermore, their settlements are in mountains where dragons lose their advantage to fight in the open. All in all it would seem like they should be more than capable to fight back these creatures.

In the first age Elves can defeat Balrogs 1 on 1 just like that. Sure maybe they were a bit stonger and maybe the Balrogs weaker at the time, but these Elves are no superheroes that can lift thousands of pounds or anything. Yet a single Dragon manages to take over the mightiest kingdom at the time, Erebor. Yet a single Balrog manages to take over the grand city of Khazad-dum, perhaps the greatest city ever. 
Considering everything it all seems very inconsistent.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 3, 2016)

Plot.


----------



## Crome (Nov 3, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Plot.


It would be fine if only they hadn't been so weak in the beginning. Later multiplying their strength by 1000 is unreasonable.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, if Smaug hadn't taken over Erebor, then we wouldn't have had _The Hobbit, _likewise, if the Balrog hadn't awoken in Moria, we wouldn't have the climax duel between Gandalf and Durin's Bane. I get what you're saying mate, Dwarves seem like they would have a contingency against these evils, but hey, only Elves are perfect!


----------



## Crome (Nov 3, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Well, if Smaug hadn't taken over Erebor, then we wouldn't have had _The Hobbit, _likewise, if the Balrog hadn't awoken in Moria, we wouldn't have the climax duel between Gandalf and Durin's Bane. I get what you're saying mate, Dwarves seem like they would have a contingency against these evils, but hey, only Elves are perfect!


Gosh that's why I really get tired of Elves. They are immortal, they have superspeed, they have supervision, best archers, yata yata yata... As if that's not enough let's piss on the Dwarves and give Elves the best craftsmen too! An Elf is the typical prick who thinks he's better than everyone else
Ironically it was Elves who became the first Orcs, so much for their perfection.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 3, 2016)

ahahahhahaah....... Legolas and Gimli would like to have a word my friend.


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 24, 2016)

You should understand the attack of Smaug the Magnificent was a surprise one and dwarves had no time to prepare for the battle. Also you can't compare the Noldor with the Dwarves as many of these were raised in Valinor and their will, wisdom and might was great. They had lived in the Blessed Realm which only few had seen.
Secondly, the elves were ever at war with Balrogs and Dragons, they were used to fight with the forces of the Dark Lord since their childhood and had great armies at that time. The empires of Gondolin, Nargothrond and Doriath were mightier than Erebor. The only dwarf kingdom that could be compared with the mighty Elf-kingdoms of Beleriand was Khazadum.


----------

